# Red Devil has one eye trying to bulge.



## abrowne (Aug 28, 2008)

My Red Devil has one eye that has started to bulge a little. Evertything seems to be normal in the tank. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Pop-eye in one eye is usually a sign of injury. What are your water parameters (temp, pH, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate)? What other fish do you have in the tank? Do you have any sharp or rough decorations that the fish might have gotten the injury from?


----------



## abrowne (Aug 28, 2008)

The water temp is 78*, nitrite is 0, nitrate is 20 ppm, ammonia is 0, ph is 6.5, and there are no other tankmates. He is about 12 inches long. He does sometime jump against the top of the tank, and I guess he could have hit his eye. It is not getting any worse, but is not getting better either. There are no sharp objects in the tank, only thermometer and filter inlets.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Jumping against the lid could be the culprit, then. I would double your normal water change schedule (i.e. if you normally change 25% of the water weekly, do two 25% changes a week or one 50% change a week) until the eye heals. 

I had a female kribensis that got pop-eye in one eye, likely due to smacking it against a rock while chasing other fish away from her fry. All I did was double the water change schedule and the eye slowly went back to normal. It was really swollen when I first noticed it, and it took about two weeks to get back to normal.

If the eye doesn't show signs of improvement after a week or two, you may want to look into some type of antibiotic medication.


----------

